# سنكسار يومى



## noraa (17 نوفمبر 2007)

اقترح  ان سكون بالنتدى سنكسار يومى كل يوم  يقوم احد الاعضاء النختصين بوضع يوم وتاريخ ميلاد للقديس الذى بتناسب مع ذالك اليوم ونبذة  صغيرة لة ومكان  ديرة وليس بالتفصيل  ليكون قضوة اليوم والغد    اشكر تعب محبتكم :banned:


----------



## Tabitha (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سنكسار يومى*

*إنتي بتقري أفكاري يا نورة

الفكرة بفكر فيها من مدة بس للأسف لسه ماجتش فرصة 

بإذن ربنا ممكن نبدأها على بداية العام الجديد بقسم سير القديسين

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا نورة وشكرا على الافكار الجميلة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سنكسار يومى*

و انا معاكم فى الفكرة الجميلة دى

و معايا السنكسار كلة هبقى اشارك معاكم​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سنكسار يومى*

*فعلا يا نورا دى فكرة جميلة جدا وياريت تتنفذ هنا فى المنتدى لان بكدة لما كل زائر او عضو يقرا كل يوم سيرة قديس او نبذة عنو هيتنفذ قول الانجيل +" انظروا الى نهاية سيرتهم وتمثلوا بايمانهم "+ وهيكون سبب بركة لكتير مننا وانا باذن المسيح هحاول اعرض بعض السير هنا فى المنتدى...*
*صلى من اجل ضعفى دائما انتى وكل من يزور موضوعاتك*


----------

